# We need... a blind solving t shirt



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2017)

A blind solving t shirt.

Can someone create one?


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 22, 2017)

You got any design ideas?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 22, 2017)

I suggest a scrambled cube, printed on the inside of a black t-shirt.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 23, 2017)

That would be pretty cool. Just wait until I finish learning BLD lol


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 23, 2017)

Funnily enough I have just started learning graphic design and t shirts design. I'll see what I can come up with. I use a site which will print and ship your design for you as well


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 24, 2017)

Wait... are you suggesting teaching a shirt how to solve blind or a t-shirt showing off blind solving? /s


----------



## leeo (Sep 12, 2017)

I envision a hoodie fitted backwards to act as a face blindfold, with the monogram on the outside the following quote from Obi-Wan Kenobi: "your eyes can decieve you -- don't trust them"


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hmm... could it work as a t-shirt


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Hmm... could it work as a t-shirt



I like it, but I feel like it could be more minimalist. I think the cube pictures and the PB Underway don't really fit so well with the rest of the theme. That's just my opinion though.


----------

